# Dolly on Day 144*twins*(Lots of pictures)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is Dolly on day 121. I'm so excited since I haven't had new kids in a while!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

Love the last picture - that is priceless!!!!

Who is she bred to?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

She is beautiful! Can't wait for those babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

She's bred to God's Love Farm Light Cloud.

She still tells me she isn't preggy and can't understand why I want to feel her belly and look at her back end. :ROFL:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

Pretty doe!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*



RunAround said:


> She still tells me she isn't preggy and can't understand why I want to feel her belly and look at her back end. :ROFL:


That last picture really says it all, doesn't it!?! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

VERY LONG girl! Well, theres definately at least 1 in there....hopefully :girl: :girl: :boy: though!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

Yes, she is very looong. he he I love it.

Here she is when we first got her:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

She looks great!  Its obvious you take such great care of your goaties 

ray: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

Nice goats. I do hope you get what you want. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

Thanks Addie.  I sure hope I get :girl: :girl: :boy: :leap: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

wow ...she is really nice... :drool: ..can't wait... to see her babies....I know ..they will be gorgeous....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

now how did i miss this thread!!! Looking very nice.. I say twins


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

Dolly is looking great :thumb: !!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 121*

how is she doing? hope she holds off on kidding so you can come down in a couple weeks  woot


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 127*

Here she is the other day. Her belly has really "Popped!" LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 143*

Here is Dolly today on day 143. Since these pictures her udder has filled more!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 143*

yup filling nicely -- gonna be a ncie udder on her. Looks like twins or triplets


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 143*

Nice udder! I hope she doesn't make you wait long for those kids!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs going/gone**

Well Dolly was up all night long and this morning she is posty and her ligs are just about gone! :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

What a beautiful doe she is. Good luck on babies soon!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

How exciting! I have a doe on day 143 also, but she still has her ligs...lucky you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

She is really beautiful.....sounds like babies soon...I can't wait to see them.....  :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

Oh yay she isnt going to make you sit around all weekend waiting on her! :wink: 
Babies this evening I say- :boy: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

Udder has filled, she's nesting, up and down, and yelling her head off right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

:leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

babies on the way!!! :stars: Very pretty doe!  I'd say triplets.... :girl: :girl: :boy: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

Contractions, slight pushing. Babies soon!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

Ick, twin bucks. :roll: I did manage to put Daisy on Dolly though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

Ohhh congrats on the new kids  Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*Ligs gone**

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*twins**

Congrats..... :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dolly on Day 144*twins**

Ok Lots of pictures!!

First kid took a while because he was coming head first with a front leg tucked up under his chest. So I had to help pull a little. And my arms are yellow from iodine because I thought I was going to have to go in. 
























In this picture I managed to get the leg untangled and could help pull with that:








And here he is:








Next kid:








Born with feet forward and top of head coming first. So in the bubble is a hoof and ear. lol

























And here she is taking Daisy just like she gave birth to her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful kiddos -- So happy about Daisy too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are great pics!! Congrats on the healthy babies! :leap: That first one looks BIG!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! Awesome that she took the other kid too.

Thanks for posting the pictures; never seen a kid present top of head first, so it was a good learning experience!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies and momma taking on the 3rd kido :clap: ! Thanks for sharing the pics......so awesome!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool pics, how weird they were both in odd positions. congrats on the kids, super cute and nice markings


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are really great pictures. Thanks for sharing. It's helpful to see different presentations. That is great she took Daisy as well! So cute!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolly still loves Daisy today so I am pretty sure we are in the clear. Daisy is nursing off of her like crazy. It's awesome. :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....they are gorgeous...  ..I am happy... all went well.....congrats.... :leap:

Really nice pics .....


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

GREAT pictures! Theses NDs can pop out some good size babies sometimes! They are pretty! Congrats on two healthy babies and a healthy doe!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

beautiful kids!! nice pictures!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Sorry it was :boy: :boy: but at least she took Dolly too!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought I had responded to this :doh: They are adorable!!!  Love her coloring!! Congratulations!!! :stars:

Btw, is she the one you had for sale?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, still for sale with the two boys. :wink: :thumb:


----------

